# M2AT Capsule Endoscope



## gloria1 (Jan 4, 2002)

Hi all- Am looking into having an Capsule Endoscopy as a last resort for my severe pain from IBS. I've seenthe best specialists and nothing seems to help this awful pain. There must be something inside of me that a little camera can see. Has anyone had this procedure done for IBS-C?


----------

